# TFO 9' 9 weight



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have a TFO Lefty Kreh Signature Series II fly rod for sale. It is a 9 foot, 9 weight 2 piece rod. It has only been used 5-6 times. The price is $90.00 and that includes a hard case. You can pm me or call @ 225-921-9192. I will be in Pensacola this weekend if interested.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I have first gen Signature Series in the same wt. Great rod for the price.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Bump !


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Great price on a good rod for someone. Anyone thinking about getting into fly fishing ought to think hard about this one.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Sold !!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and don't forget.....tfo will replace any rod that is accidentally broken.
just send it to them in texas and you'll get a new one.
the cost used to be $25 but haven't replaced mine in a while.

jack


----------

